# Carbon wheel "rattling"?



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking for some input from those who have a lot of experience with carbon clinchers. So I got an inexpensive set from a buddy of mine to toss on the crit bike. Wasn't looking to break the bank for boutique wheels, and these for the bill for me just fine.

Anyway, I am noticing a rattling noise when the wheel has any lateral pressure on it. As in, when in a turn, when I'm out of the saddle, etc. Does this sound familiar to anyone? The best way I can describe it, is it literally sounds like something rattling around inside of the wheel. That said, they're perfectly quiet when just rolling straight, and all my spoke nipples appear to be where they should be. As far as I can tell, it's primarily coming from the front wheel.

Is something loose maybe? Spokes need tightening? Anything else I should ask my mechanic to look for?

I've had more expensive carbon wheels in the past and don't recall ever hearing a noise like this.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Valve stem maybe. Put some 'lectrical tape on it.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Check to make sure it's not the valve stem. Put some electrical tape over it and see if it stops.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks all, but wouldn't you assume that if it were the valve stem that it would do it when just riding along in a straight line? This noise only occurs when lateral force is applied such as in a turn or when flexing the wheels while out of the saddle, etc. Guess I'll try it either way, but I thought maybe the wheels themselves had something going on...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wouldn't assume that at all

I've experienced intermittent valve stem rattling that only occurs under certain conditions - although I'm old fashioned and still use the retainer nuts on them, and they occasionally work loose and rattle - I've taken to putting a small O-ring between the nut and rim to help secure them and prevent the rattles.

The electrical tape should work as well.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

E 12 said:


> Thanks all, but wouldn't you assume that if it were the valve stem that it would do it when just riding along in a straight line? This noise only occurs when lateral force is applied such as in a turn or when flexing the wheels while out of the saddle, etc. Guess I'll try it either way, but I thought maybe the wheels themselves had something going on...


What have you got invested to try? 60 seconds?

But do what I did for mine - get red tape, cut a square piece and put it on on the diamond. Fan-see. Now you can find the valve faster too.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Anything RED on a bike will make it faster.......I'm sure you noticed that too didn't you?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cdhbrad said:


> Anything RED on a bike will make it faster.......I'm sure you noticed that too didn't you?


I've always been fast and can't be improved on.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

E 12 said:


> Thanks all, but wouldn't you assume...


You should stop making assumptions. Just stop it. 

Ask questions instead, don't assume anything.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My first step would be to put on another wheel. Sure, it's probably the wheel, but make sure before you focus all your attention there.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> You should stop making assumptions. Just stop it.
> 
> Ask questions instead, don't assume anything.


Well said.

“Doubt the conventional wisdom unless you can verify it with reason and experiment.” – Steve Albini


----------

